# Ideas for Barcelona campsite ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

In early May on our way back after the Denia 'meet' here in Spain we'd like to spend a couple of days visiting Barcelona - now we are aware of the 'scallywags' targeting motorhomes in that general area so we are looking for (a) SAFE campsite near to Barcelona (b) one which has bus/train into & back . . I have the 2012 ACSI book for Spain & had a recommendation for the 'Villanova i la Geltru' campsite [page 389 - site number 2052], I've also seen one on page 387 - number 2046 & also one at Gava [page 359 - number 1963, 
Has anyone firsthand recomendations of any of these or other sites ?
Vic


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Vic

Have stayed at Vilanova. It's on south side of Barcelona. Site is OK but kind of up the hill in the middle of nowhere. You have to take a bus to the train station. The site provides the bus which stops right outside of the site. So this is OK but makes for a long journey (took us 2 hours in total.) I do believe the site now also runs a free bus service all the way into Barcelona. 

I have stayed at Tres Estrellas, again south of Barcelona fairly near to airport. Site is OK. Bus stops very close to site but about 1 hr journey.

Haven't stayed at Sitges.

We prefer to stay N of town. Most sites overlook sea. Train runs north from Barca to Blanes along sea. Journey into town shorter.

There is an ACSI site at Mataro (camping Barcelona) north of Barca which runs a shuttle bus to the train station plus a free bus service into town. It is closer than Vilanova and overlooks the sea. Train takes 35 mins.

There is a site further up the trainline at Santa Susanna right on the beach. Walking distance to station. It is not ACSI but will usually negotiate a decent price. Train journey is 1 hour.

Then finally. We stay at Camping El Masnou (only 15kms N of town) train journey 20 mins. It is not the best of sites I have stayed in. It is OK though and we have had several stays there a of three months at a time. It is a family run site. Used to be a vineyard. Security is good. Family know EVERBODY! It is walking distance to the train station. It is only 5 stations into town. It overlooks the sea. It has access to wide cycle/walking/jogging track. You could cycle all the way south into Barca if you wanted or north up towards Blanes.

We will see you at Denia and if you were interested could show you the best way around Barca - well, the best way in our opinion but not necessarily in others. :lol: 

Sal


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Stayed at Vilnova, no experience of other sites mentioned.
Nice town with a good market and lovely seafront - watch out for the parrots in the palm trees!
The campsite itself was well looked after and very secure - barriered entry and security patrols at night.
As MyGalSal says it is at the back of the town up a hill, but the bus stops right outside and british senior citizens bus passes are honoured so if you are over the age you get reduced fares.
The only drawback for us was that the pitches are quite heavily shaded - great in the summer no doubt but early/late season can make evenings feel a bit chilly.
Met Teensvan on this site - think they had been there for a while as Steve seemed to know his way around the local shops/commercial centres!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hello Vic

The site at Santa Susanna is Camping Bon Repos. It is a large commercial site. Some pitches are right on the sea front.

The train from outside the site to BCN costs 7 euro and a few coppers return and the journey is about one hour.

I like Bon Repos - cheap, nice pool and 10 amps ish electric. Carrefour hypermarket within walking distance. Quite a few bars if you want to get hammered etc.

Here is my site review for Bon Repos

Bon Repos review

The prices are a bit complex to work out, but long stays are 8 for 7, 14 for 10 and 30 for 20 (not high season)

I have been twice and would go back.

Russell


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We also stayed at Mataro compsite onthe way back from Denia last year. Very handy for getting into Barcelona using the compimentary shuttle bus.

But be warned - the bus that returns around 8 is not the little shuttle bus but a big tour bus; we didn't realise it was for the campsite so let it go. Then had a journey by train (€3 each) and taxi (€11) to get home - quite a day!

I also visited Mataro and got a free audio tour thingy from the TO - thoroughly enjoyed that, though I couldn't really recommend taking the bike along the path by the train line - I'd to lift it down on to the beach then climb back up again. Too old for that palaver!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If anyone has more input on the Tres Estrellas site it would be appreciated. Currently at the Marjal site near Alicante and will be heading up the coast in next few days.
We usually head for Santa Susanna but they are not doing any good rates for a short stay. Got ACSI and so the Tres Estrellas may make a change and be better value for a 3-4 night stop.
Have friends travelling with us and their daughter is limited to the walking she can do. If anyone knows the bus number or where it stops that would be great, help me plan a day out for them in The city.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Steve

I can't remember the number of the bus but the bus stop is only about 300 yards from the site. The guys in Reception are helpful, speak English, and will advise you of number. It is very easy. Be careful, however, on return journey when you alight at Tres Estrellas. Bus stop on opposite side of road, opposite the stop for the 'In' journey. We made the mistake of going up the steps nearest the bus stop and walked over the flyover - which is both traffic and pedestrian. This takes you a fair bit out of your way. What you need to do is walk under the flyover, just another 20 yards or so and cross the road on the pedestrian only walkway.

The site is OK, fairly biggish, with pitches under trees as you first enter or directly on the beach should you wish - with no shade of course. Shower blocks are good, a place to wash your van, a reasonable supermarket - but a rubbish restaurant! To me the bus journey seemed long, wending its way around - but not in - the airport and finally into town.

If I were recommending a site for someone who couldn't walk so far I would possibly consider Camping Barcelona at Mataro with its free bus service right at the door. However, the bus does not run all day but into town in the morning and back in the early evening. It is possible to return by train and catch the site's shuttle bus back to site. Shuttle runs every 30 mins. It also does dropoffs in town (Mataro that is quite a nice little place) or at the site's beach area. Not quite sure where that is we didn't go to the beach on the shuttle. We rode our bikes alongside the train tracks on a rough path of sorts!


Sal


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Vic,

We've used Camping Bon Repos at Santa Susanna for many years and really enjoy staying there parked right on the beach. I see Rapide 561 has pointed you to a site review so you can get all the essential information. Certainly it's not the cheapest place to stay but it's a really relaxing stop-off for a few days and the trains to Barcelona are frequent and cheap. 
In early May the weather should be fine there, hope you have a good trip!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks Sal... All noted..

Wilmannie... Very familiar with Bon Repos.. Been going there for 10 years.. Love it and we may end up there anyway but always like to try new sites and get other views...


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Just a couple of weeks ago (it seems longer) we stayed at Vilanova Park using ACSI at 16 euros a night. Can't really fault the site and yes, you can get a bus from right outside the entrance to the site (wait by the palm tree on the left as you exit) and the bus takes you right in to Plaza Catalunya in the centre, all for 4.60 euros and it took about 1hr 15mins. If the bus goes via the airport it does take a bit longer but we found it an excellent service. We also found the girls in the site reception very helpful also with good English spoken.

If you are thinking of going on the tourist open topped buses in Barcelona buy the ticket at reception before you leave the site and it works out 2 euros each cheaper.

Hope this helps.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We stayed at Villanova last year twice, and it was OK, and would definitely stay again. Big, lots of families, two (?) pools, big so so restaurant, entertainment for kids and adults, coach loads of teen school groups staying somewhere there (but we didn't notice any noise where we were), showers could be busy, not mant Brits. The shade is definitely welcome when its hot! We're 4m high, and there weren't that many pitches with room under the trees, and then quite sloping. Ringing reception for directions at 11pm I don't think the young staff had a clue where they actually were! Small onsite shop is OK too.

It was the first time we tried to stay at an ASCI site, but hadn't read the limiting season it applies in. There it was quite short, and can get really quite pricey outside that.

The direct coach into the city was cool (but don't forget where the stop is or what number you want to come back with!), getting the train was too, especially as it starts next door to what seemed to be one of Europes best train mueseums, well worth a look for anyone of any age 

http://www.vilanovaturisme.cat/en/html/visitar/museus.htm


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are at Camping Barelona (campingbarcelona.com) atm and there is a free bus to the city 3 times a day.

Easy access and very pleasant.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

We stayed at CAMPING El Garrofer, Sitges. It's a clean site (ACSI) and the bus stops right out side for Barcelona - MON-BUS 3.10 Euros into the city centre.

Christine


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

*City Centre Barcelona Parking*

Hi guys, we stayed at Tres Estrellas for a night, but found we couldn't get onto the bus with our dog. Rather than have to leave him in the sun for a long day, we drove into the city and stayed at a municipal secured car park. It was a few hundred meters from the Segrada Familia, quiet and guarded 24 hours. There was room for about 5 vans, but we shared the site with only one or two others. It was pretty popular with coaches and cars though, but you can book online if you want to be sure you'll get a space. There were no motorhome facilities, and the cost was €20 per 24 hours, 10am to 10am. We were very impressed with the place and we found the roads wide and easy to navigate (using a TomTom with lane assist).

Just one other option to the campsite route to consider. The GPS coordinates are here: http://ourtour.co.uk/home/thwarted-by-a-barcelona-bus-never/. Alternatively, have a look at Campingcar-infos.com, has a few of the municipal sites listed, plus the URL to book. Or see Adam's info on the serviced aire in Barcelona on www.europebycamper.com. Cheers! Jason


----------

